# The People Who Want to Buy a Railroad



## Woodcut60 (Jul 27, 2017)

Interesting article and film by BBC Travel:

http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20170726-the-people-who-want-to-buy-a-railroad


----------



## railiner (Jul 29, 2017)

That line is a case of where it should clearly be government owned and operated as an essential service...no private operator can sustain it. They were better off when it was all-CN.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 29, 2017)

railiner said:


> That line is a case of where it should clearly be government owned and operated as an essential service...no private operator can sustain it. They were better off when it was all-CN.....


Government.....as in Indigenous seams to be working just fine on the Keewatin and the Tshiuetin Railways.

http://www.krcrail.ca/train-schedules

http://tshiuetin.net/an_informations.html

Keewatin even runs out of The Pas.....a common point on the line to Churchill. If the route were to be Indigenous owned there is really no need to run the train to Winnipeg....as south of The Pas you are in a populated area with road and air alternatives.


----------



## railiner (Jul 29, 2017)

Okay...so in a sense that is still "government operated", isn't it? But the First Nation's people may not have the resources to sustain the service over the long run, like the national government could...and unfortunately, little chance of returning all the way to Churchill? :unsure:


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 29, 2017)

There would be nothing stopping VIA from continuing to run the Churchill train over a First Nations owned railroad. VIA would just have to reach an agreement with the new railroad, just like they did with the Hudson Bay Railroad and the CN before that.


----------

